# Want a slimmer tire, need help understanding which size I can use



## wolpfackg (Sep 2, 2012)

Have a Trek 7.2 with Formula alloy hubs w/Bontrager 750 32-hole alloy rims. The current stock tires are 700x35. Nothing is wrong with the tires but I think (not sure) I would do better with a slimmer tire. 

1. Is this a good thought to change tires? 

2. If so, how much smaller of a tire could I go with?

3. Any good value suggestions for brand of tire?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

why do you think you would 'do better' w/ a narrower tire?


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

In addition to cxwrench's question, what type of riding are you doing, how much do you weigh, and what exactly are you trying to achieve?


----------



## wolpfackg (Sep 2, 2012)

Sure I know I left out the important factors...

I am 178lbs, riding a Trek 7.2 Hybrid and I ride about 1-2 hours per day. The first 30 days was just to get back into the swing of things and figure if I am enjoying it which I am. I am just trying to see what things I can improve upon or upgrade, other than myself. Slimmer tire seemed like a potentially faster solution. 

To go back a step, I really wanted a road bike however due to budget or just not wanting to go overboard I went Hybrid. I told myself to keep it for 6months to a year and if I really stick with it to go road bike. So I really like the bike and going to keep it even if I get a road bike so I don't mind putting a little money into it.

My goal is just to optimize my daily rides whether its an hour or two. I most likely won't be riding group anytime soon and I just want to make a few changes that are worth the time/money.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

>Bontrager 750 32-hole alloy rims

I believe that the smallest tire you can put on this rim is 28mm. That's a fat tire by road standards, but still only about 1-1/8" in real world standards. It's possible that going to a slick tire, as opposed to a narrow tire, might make a bigger difference. If you'd like to try it on the cheap, I suggest the Michelin Dynamic Sport. I've had good luck with these in 25mm, and they're about as cheap as tires get. Wire-bead, entirely slick. Not as "supple" as some, but worth a try.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

fair enough...i'd second the recommendation to stick w/ a 28mm tire. it will most likely be a slight decrease in weight, and also probably have a smoother tread. whether you notice any improvement in performance...hard to say. at your weight you could inflate 28mm tires to 80-90psi and be fine. probably a little less if you generally good road conditions.


----------

